# Help!! I'm a newbie!



## jemk (Jun 29, 2009)

I am getting sooo frustrated because all the jobs available want certified, experienced coders!!! I just finished a course in Medical Coding/Billing in Dec. 08 & I'm not yet certified. I was hoping to get a little experience before taking the exam, but I guess that's not going to happen, & I haven't found any X-tern positions close to my area. I want to work from home. Any suggestions appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, hang in there. Grab a phone book and call every doctor's office in your area. Go on craigslist.org, monster.com, search the AAPC job postings, call the billing companies in your area. It takes work but it pays off! I'm afraid working from home is going to be difficult for you since you are just getting into the industry. You will need to establish and prove yourself before most employers consider remote work. and if the company is strictly remote, they do require significant experience because you are now a one man show and they need solid coders.


----------



## gwennie6 (Jun 30, 2009)

*I was recently certified and having issues with jobs-I have no medical bckground, but customer service & management in Retail and Banking-office managers are blowing me off for receptionist positions!  *


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 30, 2009)

Like "AR" says, pick up the phone book.  Call doctors and billing services.  This does work.  Even though I have years in this field, when I move to a new place, I don't wait for jobs to be advertsied, I pick up the phone book, deliver resumes and make appts with managers to introduce myself.  This is also a good thing as while they may not have an opening, they will have your resume if a peer asks if they know of anyone.  And local chapters cant be stressed enough for job opportunities.  If there is another chapter near you, go there too, dont just stick to your chapter for networking.  Billing services are highly likely to hire you, even if you just start with demographic entry.  I know of two who will hire people who while they may not have experience, have a willingness to learn and are open to new things.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## gwennie6 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am doing that-looking, networking and searching for any little glimmer of hope.  Of course if has just been two weeks-but the job market is tough now. I have applied for other positions in the medical field for about a month. I feel sad to have completed a tough PMCC course, passed the test and now have yet another major obstacle.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't mean to sound discouraging, but it is very difficult.  I finished my medical insurance billing classes back in June 2008 (2-1/2 years worth of schooling), and I'm in the same predicament as you are.  I keep asking myself, *"Did I make a mistake by choosing this field even though I was told and read repeatedly that there is a demand for coders?"  *It seems like we're not allowed to get into this field--as if we're being deliberately held back.   It's very frustrating!

I didn't pass the certification exam, but I will take it again this fall.  The operating reports really got to me,  because we weren't really taught how to dissect *extreme operating reports*.  Even those who've been certified for five years now are having a hard time getting a job.  This was when the economy was good.

I'm seriously planning a back up plan, because I have bills to pay, and I don't have time for these hurdles that are being thrown at us!  Nevertheless, I really love coding, but love is not going to pay these bills!  

There will continue to be a shortage of coders, and that CPC certification test--starting from the year 2008--is overwhelming!

I can understand why CPC certification and two to five years' experience is required, but we have to start somewhere.


----------



## gwennie6 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sonjagirl-your words are discouraging.  I completely understand your dilemma-My husband has been laid off the last 3 weeks and it is no joke.  I chose this field because of all the hype about healthcare~Hopefully something will turn around soon.


----------



## cdelaney (Jul 2, 2009)

*Hang in there*

First, it will help a lot if you get certified.  

I agree, start making phone calls and sending out resumes to every physician's office in your area.  Also, try job placement agencies.

I used to teach medical terminology and coding and I know it takes a lot of work to get that first job.  You may have to settle for front office work - filing, scheduling, etc. just to get your foot in the door.


----------



## nikkiv1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Please, don't get too discouraged.  The job market IS difficult right now.  But getting a coding job takes time, experience, and networking.  I started off doing customer service, moved up to billing, and am now a coder.  Don't give up.  But look for jobs other than just coding.  Also, go to local chapter meetings and introduce yourself.  Your local chapter is there to help, so don't be afraid to ask for it!  

Nikki


----------



## harrison8160 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Don't give up!! There is always hope!*

I am new to this site. I will be taking the CPC exam 8/1/09. I have been in this type of situation before where you have the tools but not the experience and no one is willing to give you the time to get experience. What I did was go to a temp agency. As long as you pass their test they will get you a position; you will be working for them but you will be getting the experience you need as well as a pay check. 

Well it's just a thought.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Jul 2, 2009)

gwennie6 said:


> Sonjagirl-your words are discouraging.  I completely understand your dilemma-My husband has been laid off the last 3 weeks and it is no joke.  I chose this field because of all the hype about healthcare~Hopefully something will turn around soon.



I'm sorry but I don't want to offend anyone.  I'm just being honest.  It's a challenge to get a position as a coder.


----------



## michellelgrd (Aug 21, 2009)

i feel jipped after paying over $12000 for a seven month course in coding at a career college i finally have a job as a coder the problem is it pays peanuts seriously there was all kind of hype at school about coders making big money i make a dollar more than i made flippin burgers!!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2009)

I a sorry about the pay for your job, however you must remember that sometimes what you are willing to do or not do will determine your compensation, and everyone has to start at the bottom to get the experience.  For instance I travel all over the States, I am in a different state every week and a different city every day, but I make a really great pay check for it. I have also been in the business since 1974.  What I am getting at is you have to start at the bottom but you can grow in this job and do things with it you could never even hope to do flipping burgers.  The only constraint on your pay check ultimately is you!


----------



## Tstanko50 (Aug 21, 2009)

jemk said:


> I am getting sooo frustrated because all the jobs available want certified, experienced coders!!! I just finished a course in Medical Coding/Billing in Dec. 08 & I'm not yet certified. I was hoping to get a little experience before taking the exam, but I guess that's not going to happen, & I haven't found any X-tern positions close to my area. I want to work from home. Any suggestions appreciated! Thanks.



what area are you from?


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 21, 2009)

Now that is what I call an encouraging post!!!  Unfortunately for me, I do not have 25 years ahead to build up such an admirable background, yet if I had to start over and could do it at a younger age (I'm 60) would be willing to start at the bottom.  As it stands, I'm hoping to have another ten years in the business to work hard and grow professionally even if my aspirations are not to climb the ranks.  Just want to be the best I can be in the position I now occupy.  Thank you, Debra, for that encouraging note.  You give the younger coders hope!   Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC-A


----------



## martha37 (Aug 26, 2009)

*job*



jemk said:


> I am getting sooo frustrated because all the jobs available want certified, experienced coders!!! I just finished a course in Medical Coding/Billing in Dec. 08 & I'm not yet certified. I was hoping to get a little experience before taking the exam, but I guess that's not going to happen, & I haven't found any X-tern positions close to my area. I want to work from home. Any suggestions appreciated! Thanks.



all jobs are being outsourced to india write your president!!


----------

